# برادة شيمتز بحالة جيدة جدا مع مبرد ثيرموكنج sl400 e للبيع بأقل تكلفة



## البرادات (9 أكتوبر 2018)

*المشروع الجيد يبدأ بفكرة .. نحن نقدم لك فكرة ممتازة ومربحة لمشروع ناجح باذن الله
برادة شيمتز بحالة جيدة جدا مع مبرد ثيرموكنج sl400 e للبيع بأقل تكلفة
موديل 2002
بمواصفات قياسية للسفر الدولي
الطول 13متر و40 سم ..عرض252 سم .. ارتفاع264 سم
شاسيه قوي جدا مع محاور ساف
الحالة جيدة جدا .. لم تعمل بالسعودية
رقم العرض هو 911021
راسلونا واتس اب او اتصلوا بنا هاتفيا علي 
0509313043
00966509313043
#برادتك_عندنا












*​


----------

